# Corona Virus update



## henrycollins (Apr 17, 2020)

How are you today? Is the coronavirus outbreak making you anxious? What are your tips on how to deal with it?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Henry! Well more like getting tired of the quarantine is where I'm at with this, it's a larger challenge here for me because I live in a smaller municipality and so no banks here so the challenge every time I go out is... am I going to get to my bank today or get turned around, so not necessarily being anxious but getting through loop holes on rules. The other challenge is going to the grocery store and hoping that they have certain items in stock.

Dealing with a lock down that's a good one and I feel a lot tougher rules here than in the US, I spend my time with hobbies such as watering the fruit trees, fixing appliances that had minor issues and work around the house such as patching the roof or concrete work, we are currently finishing up a Cubo hut in the back yard.


----------

